# curse of the horned rat



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

hey guys i was just wondering if there was anything that could give a grey seer to allow him to cast curse of the horned rat with out throwing a double to cast??? i dont need point costs or anything i just need to know as i know i can make any enemy caster miscast on any roll of a double it is a spell that is encredibly easy to cast (i have WoC and the curseling) so yeah i just really want to know if i can suceed.


----------



## octopec (Dec 8, 2009)

Is this question an armylist?


----------



## Torpored (Jul 17, 2008)

Skaven don't get anything to effect an opponents miscast. Only thing you can do is stock up on stones to give yourself one monster roll that you will probably miscast on.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

ok thanks guys, um no this isnt an army list but i thought it was like in the 40k things however, this is a spell from WoC i am talking about it means the opponent cant use the leaders leadership and the enemy always miscasts on a double so i was wondering if there was a way to cast curse of the horned rat with out miscasting. that was my question.
sorry for any confusion


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> ok thanks guys, um no this isnt an army list but i thought it was like in the 40k things however, this is a spell from WoC i am talking about it means the opponent cant use the leaders leadership and the enemy always miscasts on a double so i was wondering if there was a way to cast curse of the horned rat with out miscasting. that was my question.
> sorry for any confusion


If it makes even double 6s miscasts, then no, the only way to get off the spell is irresistible force, and that needs a double 6, or rolling over 25, which requires at least 5 dice - and you will always get a double doing this (you need multiple 5's/6's). Using 6 or more dice to cast it also will guarantee a miscast. Or you can wait for the very very rare chance that he miscasts and rolls a 5/6 on the miscast table - at which point you can auto-cast your own spell.

So, in short, don't let him get that spell off, or wait till next turn. What WOC spell is it anyway? I haven't heard of anything like that before, but then I don't play against them much.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

well the spell is called pandemonium its a spell from thelore of tzeentch
and yay that is going to be soooo much fun to do


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, Pandemonium is a Tzeentch RiP spell that has a Ring of Hotek effect (u know, that hated DE item) and also prevents units from using their generals LD if I remember correctly.

Also, since it is a RiP spell, u can just dispel it in ur own turn (if u have nothing better to do) and cast it later. But it is really just "ha! Your miscast roll allows me to cast a spell!! Suck on THIS" kinda spell. But then again, a canny WoC player will just use Infernal puppet if this ever happens to him so you probably shouldn't count on getting it off. 

It's really only a "OMFG ROLFCOPTER did that just happen?" spell to give players funny stories.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

yes i know it will be fun considering im thw WoC player here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

It is in fact, Impossible. 1+2+3+4+5+6= 21. Nowhere near


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

yay this is going to be mega fun, is there any stones or magic stuff he can have that means he could cast it????? and the chances of this happening is so small i think its some thing like 0.0000214334705075446 but i could be wrong


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

He can't throw more than 6 dice because he will roll a double. No army that I know of has a caster who can get get +4 to cast, so if he can't double,he can't cast The Curse.


----------

